# Signature for Rogi



## imalko (Jan 24, 2012)

I was asked by Rogi the other day if I could make him a signature with elements related to Yugoslav aviation history. So here it is featuring Yugoslav captured Messerschmitt Bf 110 as requested.

Hope you like it mate.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 24, 2012)

Well done!


----------



## Wurger (Jan 25, 2012)

Looking great Igor.


----------



## Rogi (Jan 25, 2012)

That is perfect, even more than I asked for it looks amazing  Ty so much Igor

Regards, 

Igor


----------



## Rogi (Jan 25, 2012)

Maybe I should test it out with a post  

Thank you again its awesome


----------



## imalko (Jan 25, 2012)

You're welcome. Glad you like it.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 25, 2012)

Nicely done!


----------



## al49 (Jan 25, 2012)

Very nice artwork Imalko!
If you don't mind, I would like to ask how are you doing these artworks, are you using Corel Draw?
I'm asking this question because I'm trying to do some layout for special decals, that must be done with the above software and I'm not fmiliar wit it at all.
Many thanks in advance
Alberto


----------



## imalko (Jan 25, 2012)

Hi Alberto.
I mostly use Photo Canvas and/or GIMP for making signatures. Even programs like Paint and newer versions of MS Word can be useful. In this case I found Bf 110 artwork on the internet, removed it's background and then added another background and other elements. I had some experience with Corel in the college, but it was years ago and haven't used it since. What kind of decals are you working on?


----------



## al49 (Jan 26, 2012)

Hi Imalko,
thanks for your answer.
What I'm trying to do is a decal sheet like this




I need a white "216" and there is some white also on the colored subjects.
Once completed, this decal sheet should be printed on transparent decal paper, but my printer doesn't print white and using white decal paper would mean a very difficult cutting job.
So I found a company in the Check Republic that can print these decals for me, but they need Corel Draw (.drw) files with no pasted in subjects, so I'm in troubles.
The real issue is the white 216 because for the insignia I could print them on clear paper and apply them on a white disk pre-painted on the model.
I don't know if you have any suggestion for me.
Cheers
Alberto


----------

